# Simple things that make you happy



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

For me it's:

1) rain pattering on the roof,
2) hearing a favorite song on the PA system in a store,
3) a friend telling me a joke.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

This thread is a good thread:

- Sitting underneath an oak and watching the light filter through the leaves


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hiking up one of the mountains in Colorado.


----------



## dp88 (Mar 18, 2011)

Watching the sunrise/sunset.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

-Lying down outside at night
-Good company with good people
-Aminals
-Being inside during a thunderstormy day in the summertime 
-Laughing at farts
-Ocean
-Netflix


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Coffee.


----------



## Harleenquinzel (Jun 15, 2011)

cats and dogs, when they make the "smiley" faces. 
driving to no where for no reason


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

Thunderstorms
Finding a new song that you love
breeze on a hot day
A smile from a stranger
My dogs when I come home every day.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Scratching my pet bird's head.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Tea!


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

Neptunus said:


> Coffee.


Yep. Coffee.


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

Mine are:

Listening to music

playing with my cat

reading a book

Food


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Jumping under warm blankets on a cold night.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^That's a goood one.


When the clock hits five and I'm free for the rest of the day.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

my cat
sunbathing
hearing the rain
Ichiro getting a hit


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Cheese


----------



## blueeagle (Jun 16, 2011)

Making music on my PC, putting it on youtube, and then reading the comments


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

A sale rack
Texts
Snapple drinks
The caps on snapple drinks because they have interesting facts on them.
My bunny
My nephew.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

1)spending time with my male friend
2)playing with my dog
3)winning the lottery (any amount)
4)the end of a work week (the weekend with a paycheck!)
5)vacationing in Las Vegas
6)doing well in college classes
7)spending time with family and friends
8)listening to my favorite songs
9)jogging


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

wrapping a long lace around and around my finger then pulling it so it spirals off. 
watching lightening.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Grape seed oil Baths, so relaxing.
Watching movies late at night.
Cooking.
Thunderstorms.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Peeing outdoors.


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

Waking up on a Saturday
Hearing my favorite song on the radio
Looking in the mirror and not being completely horrified by what I see
Solving an outrageously long math problem
Learning a new song on the uke
Getting Triple Word Scores
Putting up a Christmas tree
Remembering my grandparents
Riding shotgun
Being missed

...and lots more!


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

- Having a professor who NEVER puts me on the spot
- Discovering new music that renders a 5-star rating in my Itunes library
- Scoring a hat-trick in ice hockey 
- Out-arguing my arrogant 'know-it-all' cousin
- Single-handedly winning Search and Destroy when all of my teammates have fallen in COD
- Receiving a smile from the cute girl at my work
- Snow on Christmas day


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

-Random texts
-Friendly cashiers who wish me a good day as though they mean it
-Milkshakes
-Finding an unpadded bra that fits snug
-Fuzzy socks
-Giving a driver a break and getting a thank-you in return


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Snug running shoes
Swingsets
Cartwheels


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

1. Watching the fog rise on mountains
2. Rainy days while at the mountains
3. Funny picture accompanied by witty comments
4. Hearing a favorite song somewhere


----------



## John Beckert (Jun 20, 2011)

Reading a good book on an rainy day.


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

-watching leaves swirling around each other in a circle like a tiny twister
-finding some rare old books at a thrift store
-walking late at night when it feels like the world is asleep
-playing Lady Gaga CDs at high volume on the highway


----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

-Chocolate cake
-Cracking my neck
-The word "axiomatic"


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Cold breezes regardless of whether its a hot day.
Mist.
Night time.


----------



## kostyalevin (Apr 20, 2011)

-The instant I crash on my bed after a long night of drunk debauchery
-The euphoric feeling when I have an epiphany
-That time in the spring when you can walk down the street and trees from left to right explode with colors
-A nice red wine with a buttery steak
-A nice breeze on a hot day
-Walking through fog in a safe place
-Unexpected messages from friends
-Expected messages from friends
-Taking a shower after a good workout


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

danberado said:


> Cold breezes regardless of whether its a hot day.
> Mist.
> Night time.


Yep!


----------



## shortnsilent (May 30, 2011)

1. hearing a silly pop song from the late 90's, it brings me back to the time where i REALLY loved music
2. sunsets
3. pink lemonade
4. summer evenings


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Sleeping in on a rainy morning.


----------



## BenevolentSun (Jul 14, 2010)

Playing with my little cousins or my nephew, making them laugh and smile.

Playing hockey or tennis.

Lifting weights.

Drinking a cold beer on a nice hot day on a patio with friends.

Smoking a joint, enjoying the high and having deep conversations with some of my close friends.

Making people laugh.


----------



## Albert11 (Jun 11, 2011)

God, My husband, My children, my pets, my garden, my home. And a Cadillac CTS V Coup would probably make me happy.


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

I love the sound of fans for some reason. It soothes me.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Prayer. 
Long showers.
Rain.
Twilight/dawn
Starry, moonless nights.


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Nature
Music
Breathing
Laughing


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Driving through the country on a summer day... AC on full blast... IPOD plugged into AUX...volume almost maxed out... Iced Cappucino from Tim Hortons in my cup holder.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

A cute animal 
Finding change on the ground
Nice hair
YouTube videos


----------

